# Stocking a Lake



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

My in-laws have a 3 acre pond and have not stocked it for 20 years. I wanted to catch some crappie, big gills, bass and maybe some catfish from a local lake. Has anyone had success with this kind of stocking procedure?
It has only had bass and bluegill stocked in its waters and it was constructed in 1973.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure I completely understand, but if it has bluegills and bass, why do you want to put more in? It may just need some management rather than more fish.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Start eating a lot of those middle size gills and bass.... Also, go with black crappie if you want to stock them (they don't breed as fast).

How big are the fish you are catching out of this pond?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Not sure I completely understand, but if it has bluegills and bass, why do you want to put more in? It may just need some management rather than more fish.


 We caught 9 bass one evening and they were all between 12-13". It seemed to be the same trend year after year. I would like to include some new genes and size with the bass and bluegill. 

As far as management, we have been throwing out smaller gills but keeping all of the bass. Maybe getting rid of some of the bass might promote a healthier population of bigger bass. I've also made 2 fish structures, one made from old trees and another small reef from some blocks and other rocks

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> Start eating a lot of those middle size gills and bass.... Also, go with black crappie if you want to stock them (they don't breed as fast).
> 
> How big are the fish you are catching out of this pond?


The gills are small, maybe 5" being the largest. We have been throwing out fish <3" 

The bass are small 12-13". I do recall one spring getting a 16" bass but it was thin, not very healthy looking.

I'll try for the black crappie, good idea.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

yes i had the exact problem in my pond. I started adding more mid-sized bass and threw out every bluegill that i caught. Once i got the bluegill numbers down i started to add bigger bluegills from outside ponds and lakes and the pond has been great ever since. Took around 2-3 years for the problem to be solved but it was worth it


----------

